
Death by Redesign - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/death-by-redesign/
======
temporallobe
Apple seems to love UI changes because...nobody knows. Examples of horrible
and/or unnecessary UI changes over the years: GarageBand, Xcode, and iTunes.
Especially iTunes. What I hate about modern UI design is when you have a
situation where you can't or are not allowed to do something, i.e., sync a
song, backup, copy media, etc. Instead of having a disabled button or
displaying an error message actually explaining anything, modern UIs simply
remove said control, causing the end-user to aimlessly search like a fool for
the non-existant menu item, link, or button. Apple sems so focused on UI that
they sideline UX. An even worse offender is Windows 10's awful desktop/tablet
identity crisis, which forces strange UI compromises all over the place
because it must adapt to all kinds of devices from phone to movie theater.
Windows 7 knew for sure that it was a desktop OS, and to this day is the most
useful Windows version ever. As a dev myself with a fair amount of UI/UX
experience I can tell you this cones not from the devs or even the UI
designers but from Product Owners and management who make these kinds of
decisions and override sound judgment and wisdom. Either that or they hire
"full stack" devs who are supposed to be everything from architect to tester.

